# Some color on a winter day



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2011)

I have bottle cabin fever sooo bad, no shows till march, no digging, not even any local estate auctions. Sick of browsing ebay but the sun was shining here which is rare in January in Central NY so I decided to take some outdoor photos of some of my favorites even though it was only 4 degrees....


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2011)

From The Laboratory Of GW Merchant Chemist Lockport NY


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Dr Guysotts Compound Extract of Yellow Dock Sarsaparilla probably my favorite bottle


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 31, 2011)

It is a beautiful color!


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Melinda the sunshine really brings out the color.


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW on bottle #3....Sweet Fancy Moses that's Nice !!!


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice Guysotts!  Did you by chance take a photo of the Covert's?


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep, Those are exceptional bottles.  Absolutely beauteous!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 31, 2011)

killer Guysotts.


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2011)

No Jeff I didn't today but that color is nice too!


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pics, except those fingers were in the way.[] That Merchants is a real odd green and I like that whittle on the yellow doc. That mineral water really pops against that white background.


----------



## CazDigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Rory, sorry about the fingers, I didn't dare set the bottles on the deck rail in 4deg temps.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

I heard that. I'd a been scared to even take them outside.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 31, 2011)

Oooooooo    Purdy!


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome View!!! Oh  Yeah and the BOTTLES( jaw dropping) NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are truely beautiful bottles Mark. Love the odd shaded Merchants...The Guysott's is amazing! Also the yellow Syracuse looks awesome against the snow!


----------



## diggerdirect (Jan 31, 2011)

Color, Crude & Character!  Wonderful bottles Mark! Really like that Syracuse's hat! killer!  []

 Very nice pictures! Sure gets the blood pumping for spring!
 Al


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2011)

All beautiful, beautiful bottles.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow!I would trade all three of my pontiled Townsends for just one Guysotts similar to yours.Very nice indeed.[]


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 1, 2011)

Exceptional pics and bottles.  Fantastic. ! ! ! ! !


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, Mark; those are breathtaking. And looking at the background, I really can believe you guys are suffering from terminal cabin fever !! From what I see on Sky & CNN it ain't getting any better []  ! I complain about the strong wind here, but at least you can dig in it. In fact, just toss the spadeful of soil up in the air and phwwt ! It's gone; no filling in !


----------



## Stardust (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful 
 LOVE the pics out doors.


----------



## photolitherland (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh man, those are absolutely amazing!


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 12, 2011)

That Guysott's is a gorgeous bottle Mark.
 According to this ad it couldn't possibly be rare though <sarc>


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 12, 2011)

There was fierce competition among the big  sarsaparilla guys, Bristols, Guysotts, Wilcox and obviously Townsends (both of them) really advertised a lot with some big long winded ads with crazy claims in the 1840s. Must have been a lot of syphilis in Upstate NY during that time. (probably the rough Erie Canal guys). Guysotts was originally made at Bennetts Labs in Little Falls NY and the earliest bottles probably made at Mt Vernon. I'm not sure when they moved to Ohio, probably in the late 1840s early 1850s. I thought I had a good one, I guess its real common. Anybody want it for $5?


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 12, 2011)

Too funny[]


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Caz,

 You are the guy who knows NY, but I have wondered about the Guysott's like yours... in that incredible bluish-green color... if they may have been produced at Albany? I have attached a picture of a Guysotts which is much different. It looks more like a color that I associate with Mt. Vernon, and it also has a different lip treatment, as well as a large sand chip pontil. What do you think?

 Mike


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah Mike, you are right. I have an early aqua one with a sand-chip pontil that is possibly MT Vernon, as is the one in your photo.  I think my emerald green one is from Albany or Mt Pleasant, probably Albany like you said. I have seen a teal square one with an iron pontil and what I call an inverted tapered lip similar to the Pittsburg porter or soda bottles. That may be a transitional one from when they moved to Cinci. before the aqua rect. and oval ones you see.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 12, 2011)

Mike,
 Your example does have a certain Mt. Vernon look to it.  However I would be hesitant to make an attribution based simply on appearance or locale.  Guysott was coming into popularity towards the end of Mt. Vernon's existence and these bottles may have been produced there.  This bottle could have made at Mt. Pleasant or Albany as well.  What I would say is correct for it to be a Mt. Vernon product is the color, metal appearance, form, font style and lip finish.  However, I wouldn't assume this is MVG based on the empontilling method employed.  I wouldnâ€™t rule it out, but it was not common for MVG.  I have been actively researching and excavating at Mt. Vernon for a number of years and have not come upon shards that would confirm this bottle (as of yet).  I would like to add any photos that you can post to my â€œpossibleâ€ library for shard identification.  

 Mark and I share the same enthusiasm for MVG and have corroborated on a number of occasions.  We have also made some interesting attributions in our studies as well.  Thanks for posting this Mike.  I would love to see the base.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 12, 2011)

Guysotts are confirmed to have been made at Mt pleasant based on shards dug there but not confirmed at Mt Vernon Glassworks as Brian said . Also, there a few cases where bottles made for businesses during the transition to Mt Pleasant were made at both places (molds carried over), and confirmed by shards, so it wouldn't be a stretch to think it is probable that the Guysotts is one of those. I get all gung-ho about saying this bottle or that bottle is from Mt Vernon,  although I have done alot of research on what I call "probable" Mt Vernon bottles, truth be told,very few have actually been confirmed. Other than the GV-5 Success to the Railroad flasks, for a very successful glassworks that was in business for approx. 35 years, there are very few known MVG bottles out there.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 12, 2011)

One thing that stands out to me on Mike's Guysotts is the relatively weak embossing on the "COMPOUND EXTRACT" side. Some of the confirmed Vernon bottles had this trait. (I Coverts for example) moreso than Mt Pleasant, although the later molds tended to have "fatter" letters. (Townsends, John Clarke, etc)


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are a couple of my pieces that I would guess may be MVG... love to hear your thoughts.

 Phoenix Bitters  2.00

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

E. Horton


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

Beekman's Pulmonic Syrup


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

Brinkerhoffs


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

I also have a *Gibbs Bone Liniment*, but no picture...

 Which of these medicines have been found at Mt. Vernon?

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

While I am asking...

 Have you found shards of these decanters?

 Mike


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, excellent suspect list Mike.  I have for years thought the early olive green John Moffatt was a good candidate for Mt Vernon Glass and the Brinkerhoffâ€™s as well.  Iâ€™m not familiar with the E. Horton bottle but I would say, of the group, ALL of it's characteristics appear most correct (is it a hinge mold, tubular pontil base?).  The Brinkerhoffâ€™s has been confirmed (by shards) as a Mt. Pleasant product so it stands to reason it could have been made at MVG as well.  Iâ€™m not sure exactly when Brinkerhoff came to market but I believe (judging from newspaper ads) it was early 1840s. The Beekmanâ€™s is another good â€œcould beâ€ bottle but I have nothing to back it up other than olive green octagon bases of that size and lip finishes that are similar being found.  
 Yes on the decanters Mike.  I have found shards in both olive and flint.  Oh, and by the way, thanks for making me drool.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

I wonder if the 8-sided base was that of a Beekmans or the unembossed 8 sided utility like this one, which I also suspect is MVG. 
 Further, I would suspect that the Spooner's Hygean Tonic is close in dimensions as well. 

 Another quick question... ever find shards of the Dr. Phelp's Genuine Arcanum?

 Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

> Oh, and by the way, thanks for making me drool.


 

 <laughing>.!!! Likewise on the drool factor Mike. Those are all some seriously, well,...SERIOUS and very nice bottles. Mark...Love all your glass,..but I keep going back to that Guysott's! (I remember feeling lucky when I got an aqua version!)[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

Brian,...too funny


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

Brian,

 I have a very unusual Blown Three Mold inkwell that was found in upstate NY near the Canadian border. I have only seen 2 others. I suspect that it may be MVG... have you ever seen it or shards of it?

 Thanks to you and Mark for letting me pick your brain a bit!

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

Another "must be" MVG... not as nice as the oneCAZ has though!

 Mike


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are my 2 cents. The sided unembossed utility, the E Horton probably yes. Nothing would surprise me, but I doubt the Moffats were made there. I think the lip is a style I haven't seen from there and with a bottle that was very heavily produced you would expect some shards would have been found. Likewise on the Brinkerhoffs although the color, shape, top are more consistant with shards from there. The others I just don't know. The Spooners sure seems likely judging by the shape. There is an awesome (1 or 2 known) bright green Lewis Cough Syrup, an I Coverts Balm Of Life (1 or 2 known) and a JS Woods Sarsaparilla (1 known) in the same shape/style as that unembossed sided utility that I believe are almost certainly Vernon but no confirming shards to say for sure. The ink seems doubtful although i can't put my finger on why.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks Mark. I have seen the I. Coverts sided piece, great bottle! The Lewis Cough Syrup looked more like the Albany or Lockport glass, but I could be wrong. I haven't seen the Wood's Sarsaparilla... would that be the Woodman's? 

 I know some of these are so obscure that it is impossible to even see an example to study the characteristics! Another one that looks right would be the Dr. Geo Rogers... and ironically that is a Pulmonary Syrup like the Beekmans. 

 I handled a Phelps Genuine Arcanum last week, and that bottle feel like a Mt. Vernon piece as well. 

 Mike


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

The ads for the Lewis Cough Syrup pre-date (1830s) both Albany and Lockport. MVG made some glass in that vivid green color, like the MVG seal bottles.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

Mark and I are in agreement that the Spoonerâ€™s is a good possibility for MVG.  I think the unembossed 8-sided utility is also a good candidate but I am extremely cautious when it comes to attributing unembossed wares and would only give it a â€œcould beâ€.  I havenâ€™t come across anything like that inkwell and I also donâ€™t have a good feel for that one.  As for the Covertâ€™sâ€¦ I personally would say that one is pretty much confirmed as MVG.  

 Iâ€™m afraid itâ€™s going to be awhile and a lot more hours excavating before we get a better idea what was truly made there.  Embossed fragments are few and far between.  Shards with more than three letters, harder yet.  The chances of finding half of somethingâ€¦ not likely.  Chances finding something wholeâ€¦ play the lottery, your chances are better.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

I wanted to add that although I am in agreement with Mark on the lip finish of Mike's Phoenix Bitters not being typical for Mt. Vernon there are other examples that I've seen that come closer to what I would expect from MVG.  Jeff has such an example on his site http://www.jeffnholantiquebottles.com


----------



## annie44 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!  Glad to have found this thread!  Beautiful photos and great information!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike, 
 When you have time, I'd like to see the base of that ink.

 Thanks,
 Cindy


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2011)

base pic...


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

Brian, I didn't catch that tapered lip on Jeff's Moffatts. Another thing to consider is that some products were so popular that several glasshouses were needed to provide the bottles. Esp. those that were in business for several years. Townsends Sarsaparilla is a good example. Literally millions were produced with many colors and mold variations prior to 1860. Moffatts could be one of those, almost every newspaper during that time advertised the medicine. Although there aren't millions in collections there are quite a few for such an early bottle that I would have to call relatively common. It certainly is possible that MVG made some of them, but probably not most of them.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 13, 2011)

A sided Covert's?  Wow, can anybody come up with a picture?  Great thread, great pictures, everybody.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mike,
 Were the two other inks you've seen the same color as the one in your picture?

 Cindy


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree Mark.  Some of the large production brands (Moffat, Townsend, Marshall, etc.) had to have been made at multiple glasshouses.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2011)

Cindy,

 I have seen 3 other examples. Two of them looked like mine, same color and an outwardly turned lip, the other one was damaged and had a disc lip. They were all in the same olive green color, and found in New England. I believe them to be either CT, NH or NY, but can't figure where. They date to 1820s and only a few places were doing 3-mold at that time. There was one (of the examples that I know of) that was listed in a Harmer Rooke sale 20 years ago... listed as EXCEPTIONAL and UNIQUE, but we know it is not unique. 

 Mike


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

Another early ink I have wondered about its origin is this "hockey puck" shaped ink that have a horse and rider embossed on the sides. They are very rare and there were 2 examples sold in the Mebane auction. I know examples have been found in upstate NY.  (color looks a little off in the scan)






 Other items attributed to Mt Vernon, but I'm pretty sure there is no archeaological proof are the blown three mold GII-15 inks, the GI-29 carafe and the Lynch & Clarke mineral waters. I'm not saying they weren't made there but sometimes common knowlege gets carried on year after year with no proof that anyone can give me. It's like a lie that gets told over and over until it becomes the "truth."


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

Mark, Here's a shard that should interest you.  It looks very much like the bottom portion of a GI-29.  Unfortunately there's not enough there to truly say so and it's the only one I've found like it.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a cool shard Brian, what would you estimate to be the diameter of the piece?


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

I would guess 3 1/2 - 4 inches


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

I think some of the early attributions came from pioneer collectors like Harry Hall White who were still able to find items in their original local as opposed to items that have changed hands and locations numerous times in different collections. Unfortunately, this sort of provenance has been lost for our generation for the most part and we can only speculate where they came up with many of these early attributions. I think that is the case with the GI-29


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

Brian that would make it too small for the  GI-29 carafe which is attributed to MVG since that sub- type only came in quart size. It could be the GI-30 for which the sub type attributed from MVG was a 1/2 pint. The key to figuring out the difference between the MVG molds and the Sandwich pieces of those types is the base markings (probably missing on your shard), also size and colors to a lesser extent. That is a typical color for MVG but I have only seen MVG items for GI-30 in aqua and clear (handled cruet and patty plate in Corning). That mold was definitely used at Mt Pleasant too, esp in olive green, where they did not produce clear glass. It also reminds me of those early annular ring inks attributed to Pitkin.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually Brian, I just measured the base of a quart GIII-2 decanter and it is 3 1/2 - 4" just like your shard. The GI-30 1/2 pint should be about 2- 2 1/2 " So you probably do have a GI-29 there.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

Good to know Mark, thanks for checking. 
 I can't express enough my respect and admiration for the work of Harry Hall White.  However I think the majority of his excavations were rushed and far from thorough.  It is unfortunate that so many of the "common" bottles that we are trying to attribute now were basically ignored early on, as historical flasks and tpm pieces were all that really received attention.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 13, 2011)

The lip on the ink and something about the clarity of the glass reminds me a lot of a CT utility that I have, but there is no olive at all in my piece - it is a pure green.  I have never seen anything remotely close to the shape of that ink.   I would definitely say American, and New England, but if you don't know where to place it, I certainly don't either!  (although I am enjoying the fact that I am starting to have my own "hunches" about where some of my unembossed utilities came from.)


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2011)

You are right on track Cindy. My other thought was CT. It is a nice match colorwise to some of my CT glass. 
 I think that you have really observed this stuff over the years and know it just as well as anyone!

 Mark & Brian, Thank you for all of your information. I'm glad to see that there are other guys staying up nights dwelling over this stuff! I couldn't sleep last night thinking about great NY medicines... and I'n a NH guy!

 Mike


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you Mike and Mark for the discussion and posting your most excellent glassware!

 Brian


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

Annie, if you find small op. cylinders with an impressed dot or dimple, that is either Mt Vernon or Mt Pleasant glass. (looks like someone took a pencil and made a small impression). I have also seen the dimples on umbrella inks and blacking bottles from Mt Pleasant. Vernon used mostly (shades of ) green glass and Mt Pleasant olive amber with a more amber tone. This may help you identify some of your utilities. I'll see if I can get some photos up later.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

Just happen to have a pic Mark.  Here is an example of a Mt. Vernon piece with the dimple.  This one never made it to the empontiling stage.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

And here's one that Mark sent to me.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

Mark, Brian, Cindy and Mike...Thanks for the ongoing show and tell,....Great info and great bottles...I have (or had) a dark olive bottle with that impression on the base at one time...Seems as though it's unembossed, but pontiled. Learn something new everyday (If you're lucky) Now I'll have to go dig thru some boxes. Thanks!


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Brian here is a photo (looks terrible w/the flash) of the bottle itself. It came out of a house about 15 miles from the glassworks. Note the mark that kinda looks like a cut off number "2" on the base edge on Brian's post.

 Joe I would love to see a photo if you can get one. Anyone else out there seen this or got one??????


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a good example of that fierce sarsaparilla competition Mark had mentioned earlier.  This is from one page in a 1848 newspaper.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks as though at least three of those ads were side by side!


  Mark,... If I still have it I'll post it here...Looked in two boxs already. Seems like it was shorter than the one your showing...Lip was chipped pretty good, that's why it went in a box. I didn't realize where it might be from, Also I may have gifted it to Penn Digger when he was starting his collection. I'll check.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2011)

I noticed the same impressed dot on my Roome snuff. I have also seen them with two impressed dots.


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 13, 2011)

I have seen those too Mike but  I hear that various dots on the base of refers to the strength of the snuff. (you see quite a few diff. snuffs with raised dots) I would expect that E Roome bottles were made at Mt Pleasant due to the close proximity to Troy NY where Roome was from and during the same time frame. I have not seen snuff shards at Vernon I would be surpised igf they didn't make them. I do I know of a beautiful green freeblown one that was found about 30 yrs ago at an estate sale in Verona a couple of miles from the glassworks. I have been working on convincing the guy he needs to sell it to me!


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 13, 2011)

I had heard that about the snuffs as well, however, as I look at some of the contemporaries of Roome... Applebys, JJ Mapes, and a 1/2 dozen unembossed examples... the only one with the depressed dot is the Roome.


----------



## baltbottles (Feb 13, 2011)

Of all the snuffs I have dug in the mid Atlantic area I haven't found any with the impressed dots on the base I wonder if the idea of them relating to the strength of the snuff is more of an urban legend.

 By the way this has been a great thread between this and the colored pontiled utility thread. Lots of good information on the forum this week. Its threads like these that keep me coming back to this site.

 I applaud all the students of early glass making on this site. My area of expertise is mid Atlantic stuff I always enjoy these new England threads. They make me want to take a trip up and dig a few privies.

 Chris


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 13, 2011)

> By the way this has been a great thread between this and the colored pontiled utility thread. Lots of good information on the forum this week. Its threads like these that keep me coming back to this site.


 
 Likewise!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 14, 2011)

Chris - I'm going to my mom's this weekend and she is going to help me try to glue together some of the pottery from our dig. We had pieces to probably eight chamber pots, and two or three have enough pieces to glue back.    I'll bring them to the Baltimore show.......

 Caz - thanks for the info.  I'm going to check out some of my bottles and I'll post pics if I have any with the mark you mentioned.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 14, 2011)

Heres a couple Mark.I hope you don`t mind if I add to the post.Great photos by the way.[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 14, 2011)

All pontiled Townsends.I just love These bottles.Big Beefy and Crude..[]

 [


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2011)

Tom,...those Townsends look great in the window! Nice grouping! Nice bottles.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Joe.Heres one I wanted to share.You don`t see these too often.It`s embossed Wolfes on one panel, Schnapps on another and a bell on the third panel.Med golden amber with an applied top.It has been tumbled, but I still love it.I also like this post, EVERYBODY likes to show thier bottles.It`s fun..[]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 14, 2011)

Last one.Got these five in the past few months.Thanks agin Mark(cazdigger), for starting this post.Lets see some more winter bottle pictures people..Love looking at other peoples bottles..[8|]


----------



## annie44 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a snuff with a debossed "W" on the base that also has the "dot".  I think it is a Stoddard snuff.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 14, 2011)

Love to hear folks thoughts on "these" bottles...

 http://www.jeffnholantiquebottles.com/webpages/Item2441.html


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Jeff, Red Matthews has some comments on 3pm bottles with that mark on his website. He states that it is from a "key" where the molds come together to lock them in place (If I understand correctly). If that is so, it probably is not unique to Mt Vernon if that is where they are from. Last year I dug a simliar utility in an 1830-50 privy not far from Vernon but with a longer neck, which still could be that same mold. It also shares the unusual characteristic of having an open pontil. Most 3pm black glass ales/porters usually have a sticky ball or sand pontil. Here is a pic of the one I dug. I have not seen Vernon shards of the shoulder area of this type of bottle showing that mark but I have seen a lot of shards (usually base pieces) from that type of bottle in various sizes and the color of yours is consistant but also similar to most glass houses of that time. The mark is on the right of the bottle in my pics.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 14, 2011)

As I recall,  Rich Strunk had uncovered some info linking these bottles to both Mount Vernon and Mount Pleasant.  I'll have to remember to ask the next time I see him....

 I've owned three and seen one or two more (and now yours) - each a little different in neck length and mouth application but with very similar if not identical pontil scars (this type of scar is as you say Mark very unusual for an American beverage bottle, C. 1840), mold markings and color/texture of metal.  

 Like you I am wary of making definitive statements without lots of solid evidence but the examples I have seen exhibit many characteristics of what I perceive to be Mount Vernon glass.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> As I recall,  Rich Strunk had uncovered some info linking these bottles to both Mount Vernon and Mount Pleasant.


 
 Not sure that I wrote this correctly as my little brain is remembering that Rich's info linked the bottles to Mount Vernon and not Mount Pleasant.  I need to stop buying and selling so many different types of bottles - it makes me forget stuff[]


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to say that I can't find my photos of the two ale bottles I sold many moons ago.  Did find a pic of this beauty though....


----------



## div2roty (Feb 14, 2011)

> Love to hear folks thoughts on "these" bottles...
> 
> http://www.jeffnholantiquebottles.com/webpages/Item2441.html


 
 That is a nice looking bottle, how is that for a thought?


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> 
> 
> That is a nice looking bottle, how is that for a thought?


 True 'dat!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> Sorry to say that I can't find my photos of the two ale bottles I sold many moons ago.Â  Did find a pic of this beauty though....


 


 Jeff.///that bottle is crude and beautiful! What's the embossing?


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 14, 2011)

It is a rare variation of a Rushton & Aspinwall bottle Joe.  If only I could have kept 'em all - at one time I also owned a perfect Stoddard made Rushton & Aspinwall with the thin flared lip.  Those bottles would have looked GREAT together...


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW Jeff !!! that is a great looking bottle! I have seen the other varation you mention but not  that one. What a georgeous piece of glass  - whittle, character, everything!


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 14, 2011)

that Rushton could very well be from Mt Vernon, but being an NYC firm they could have chosen from several glasshouses in NE, NY and Mid Atlantic. The top looks different from the MVG examples I have seen.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 14, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> that Rushton could very well be from Mt Vernon, but being an NYC firm they could have chosen from several glasshouses in NE, NY and Mid Atlantic. The top looks different from the MVG examples I have seen.


 I agree - not saying that it "is" Mount Vernon but instead placing it in the growing "could be" pile.  FWIW the bottle did not have the attributes of anything made in NH or CT so if not NY my sense is that it was made in the mid-Atlantic.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 14, 2011)

That Rushton is killer! Wow

 ~Tim


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 14, 2011)

Love those Townsends in the window. They were made at Mt Pleasant and probably Mt Vernon too. (among several other places)


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 14, 2011)

If we could go back to the ale bottles for a moment... For comparison, here's a base that was excavated at Mt. Vernon a couple of years ago.  It's 3 inches in diameter with a 1" dia. pontil.
 Brian


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Brian, mine is just a hair over 3" wide but there is a flat rim about 3/8" wide around the outside of the base and is concave inside that. The glass is very thick. Yours looks to me like a larger utility/ink type cylinder.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 14, 2011)

Mark, this thing is super thick (1/2" on one side)


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 14, 2011)

It is probably the same style, different mold. I have shards from at least 3 diff sizes of ale/porter/min. waters with that flat base rim similar to the bottle I dug. Some are big like the 3pm quart John Clarke mineral water. I also have some that are tapered in from the rim without that flat part.


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad to see this thread goes on...

 That is an extrememly thick base, and probably would have been an ale or porter. Funny, all of the examples that I have are with an early sand chip pontil or a later iron pontil. The only 3" bases that I could find with the same 1" tubular pontil were these utilities...

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Feb 14, 2011)

bottles for identification...

 I suspected MVG for the sided one, but NH for the other two. 

 MIke


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 14, 2011)

Those are all classic, but I really like the sided one.


----------

